# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Become Close

## Junsuina

*Hello*  ::alien:: 

Haven't been on in a couple months, mostly because of new beginnings in my life and stuff, and starting to change myself into becoming better. This also lead me into not practicing Lucid dreaming so now I'm a novice again, trying to get it back.

Last night, it was a non lucid, however, this one hit my heart. It was a nice short dream that I like to share for how cute it was.

It started with me on a school bus heading back to a school. It was a very long ride so I'm just looking out the window listening to music. I look around to see people moving from seat to seat. I take headphones off and begin to see what's going on. kids are tasked to get partners to which I thought it was grouping for a activity. It was actually, loving partners.

So I get up and stretch and a girl across from me stares at me. She was a beautiful blonde girl with a colorful outfit. I sit next to her to say hi and she just gives a cute smile. The girl, her friend, and I begin to talk and the friend wants to know why I just sat next to her. Naturally I'm a sociable person so I just used that as a excuse. Mainly, however, I just wanted to know what was happening.

Me and the girl began to talk about anything and just having a good time. After figuring out the whole "activity" I told her I just wanted to talk to her and not for the whole partnership thing, to which she smiled. By this time, a lot of people were partnered up, except for several. As we began to get closer to our destination, the girl asks can I be her partner, and gives me a diamond. I said yes and we hugged.

for the bus ride, we just cuddled and talk while her friend just gives cute remarks in excitement. apparently a lot of guys asked this girl and she said no. She told me I genuinely conversed with her which is why she asked, and the diamond was to represent our new found relationship for eternity. The dream gets sort of hazy towards the end but I just remember arriving at that school, realizing her school was merging with mine, and they were an all girl school and mines was all men. The teachers wanted us to have "love" as to get along, where as me and the girl were in love. I remember us holding hands laughing as we approach the doors.

It was beautiful and cute. It was mainly seeing this build-up of me getting close to this girl and slowly developing this intimate relationship. It felt great when this "human communication" (I use quotes cause it's a dream lol) was taking it's course naturally. It was a nice dream for a change as lately, most dreams have been chaotic. It was just nice to see a normal loving dream 

I'm going to personally try to be on more often this time and record dreams. I hope you liked this one.  ::alien::

----------


## JadeGreen

This dream got me thinking. I remember I first saw it in a DJ post, and then came across it on the forum. It made me ask myself why there are so many dreamers that enjoy the cute, romantic dreams when I find them annoying and kind of a drag to slog through having and writing about. I mean logically, these are feelings that everyone should enjoy.

At first I thought it was simple; I was just afraid of the judgement of others. Others see me as the strong, independent type and if I started acting more like I was more invested in this sort of thing, they might tease me for it. This wasn't the reason though, since I don't care what other people think of me...

I then realized that it was for a different reason; growing up, I never liked traditional romance. When I was young, I only had the media and my parents to observe. While my parents didn't offer a bad example, Romance in the media is always romanticized. I didn't enjoy either archetype, either the woman who was generally a damsel in distress or the boy who generally came off as a loser falling head-over-heels for whoever. When I got older, I saw some of my friends get boyfriends/girlfriends. These were middle/high school relationships, so they didn't last long, but when they were in the relationship, they were always hanging out with their partner and never us, and when I finally did get my friend back, it would take him/her weeks or sometimes even months to stop groveling over it.

But it's not that I 'hate love' or anything. I just hate the tropes and paradigms set by society. Things like the idea that only guys should ask girls, dress, dating etiquette, prom, etc.

Though there is another reason for it. Back on the idea of being a strong independent person. Perhaps I do want to preserve this archetype for myself. Like when I mentioned that my friends would be depressed after they lost their partner. I don't like the idea that my emotional stability is reliant on the idea that someone else who might decide leave me at any time, leaving me a broken husk. I don't have enough faith in another person to support me and stick by me when it matters most. Though I might not be quite as happy in the long run, it removes the chances of me getting hurt in a relationship.

So sorry if this turned out to be all about me when this was your dream that you posted, but this was what it got me thinking about.

----------

